# OT/ NT NCAA B-Ball tournament



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Any of you folks out there excited about this year's tournament?  I guess the only reason I am in to it this year is my team, the VIllanova Wildcats, made it in by the skin of their teeth!  I don't know if they will beat Clemson Friday night.  Clemson struggled from the free throw line, and 'Nova seems to do better, that might make all the difference.  I guess we'll find out on Friday!

Mark


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Both the KSU Wildcats as well as perenial powerhouse KU Jayhawks are in so I will be watching!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, I love March Madness. The games pre-empt two weeks' worth of Thursday and Friday evening newscasts, and 3 weeks of Saturday newscasts! It's a great chance to get caught up on other projects at work.  

Oh, were you referring to the actual games? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

(sticks and balls are tools of satan...)   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

(if it doesn't have a motor, it isn't a sport...)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan,

I agree, that's why I don't participate, only watch. 

My sport is that of the Greek gods: Track and Field.

Hmm.. your comments seem to be contradictory, unless of couse you're talking about Amish Nascar:
http://www.oldengineshed.com/forcychm.html


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 03/18/2008 1:19 PM
(sticks and balls are tools of satan...)   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

(if it doesn't have a motor, it isn't a sport...)  


If it doesn't run on steam it ain't worth it./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, March Madness


I have 3 t.v.'s and 1 computer all set up./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  We're talking 32 games of basketball in the first 2 days and I'll watch them all.  (I'll be burned out by Sat/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif).  I'll have plenty of time to rest up for the Sweet Sixteen though./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Hey, Duncan - Where do the sticks come in to play?

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got Gonzaga U, from right here in Spokane.
And Washington State, so I'll watch at least until they lose, then I'll prolly just watch the championship game.
jb


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Cannot wait for it Im pickin North Carolina, Duke isnt  doing to good lately, in our pool at work i picked a lot of upsets, a lot of parity these days, see ya monday after the first weekend is over

tom h


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

"Both the KSU Wildcats as well as perenial powerhouse KU Jayhawks are in so I will be watching!"  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

GO HAWKS ! ! !  







    ...On to the Sweet 16 !


*Go Cats  . . .*          







       . . . RIP 2nd Round.  Goodbye Beasley.


JimC.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I know their not doing so hot this year, but at least their better than the Villanova Wildcats (oooo there's an original mascot)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  But I have to stand behind my alma matter.









*GO TERPS*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take the agility and speed and cunning of a Wildcat over a slow, clunky turtle any day of the week.   Oooh!! A turtle!  I'm scared..  That;s about as scary as a fighting blue chicken. 

Chris - it looks like the only Maryland showing in this tournament is University of Maryland - Baltimore County's fighting retrievers, going up again Georgetown's Hoyas (which is some kind of a bulldog).  I am also rooting for Maryland in that contest.  Come on Upset!!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

But of course I was referring to the lady Terps...lol... they actually stand a chance of winning the tournament (again). 

BTW Terrapins are not slow clunky turtles, they are for their size pretty mean little critters with jaws of steel. I'd like to see how a wildcat would do under water?....hehehe Besides, I did say original.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember,

On a clear day - You see LA

Go bruins /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

March Madness, I enjoy this better than any other time when it comes to sports. I try to watch as many games as I can. It helps if your team is doing well but overall just a great time of year for us basketball junkies.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

If any of you are coming to the Final Four in San Antonio next month, SAGRES will be running for you to come say hello! 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a road race this AM and didn't stay up to watch the Villanova-Clemson game.  I figured it was over when 'Nova was down by alomst 20.  

Watching Sports Center this morning (that's on ESPN for you antenna types),  they somehow managed to overcome the Clemson's full court press and win in Tampa last night!!  I think the title of the segment was "Upset CIty"!! 

I think I am hooked.  The first two days of games were a lot of fun to watch.  A lot of close games, and some amazing upsets (like Western Ky and Drake, UConn, etc..)

How did your teams do?

We're hanging in there with Duke (MB's fav team) and Villanova!

Mark


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife is ecstatic./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  Her alma mater is USD and she picked the Toreros to beat  U Conn. She also took W Kentucky. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif She's pretty good at sports having spent 5 years working for the Big West Conference, then as an SID for Cal State Los Angeles.   She teaches Algebra to Seventh graders now). /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gif She is temporarily winning our pool after 2 days./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

As for me, it's UCLA all tha way.

Oh yeah, I watched all 32 games, 4 at a time on a 62" hi def, 32" hi def, 26" hi def and 17" gaming laptop computer.  During the down time I have an analog 32" sent up with a Wii to bowl, golf and play tennis.

I LOVE MARCH MADNESS


Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Zags are gone. They played like last year---they didn't want to win. 
WSU killed Notre Dame and is moving on! It was Notre Dames coach's lowest scoring game he ever coached. 
Go Cougs! 
My wife graduated from Washington State many moons ago. 
jb


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Phew/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif

UCLA is going to the Sweet Sixteen.  As for tomorrow, go USD/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What a weekend!!  I can't believe that Villanova made it to the sweet 16!!   AND, as if that wasn't awesome enough,  Georgetown gets taken out by Davidson!!   Its like Christmas.  Oh, and I got a new 4-4-0 on Friday that is every bit as beautiful. 

Oh- and I was 9/ 300+ in Saturday morning's 5 mile road race, ran a person best of 31:35, won my age group, it was 34 F and snowing (and I was in shorts and a tank top), and I beat all the girls (a personal goal, always). 

Friday's game against Kansas is not going to be easy. Kansas certainly has an excellent program.  
So did Clemson.  

I hope they can take some piece of Upset City with them to De-troit.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it Monday/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

I'm exhausted.  So much for the Toreros.  Mississippi State looked like they got tired at the end and couldn't finish Memphis off.  That Davidson game was great.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------

